# What does your family bed look like?



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm curious to see how everybody does it. I want to know who's in the bed, what kind of bed it is, where it is, what kind of blankets....everything!

Do in my bed there is me, DF and DS. We have a very normal Queen size mattress and boxspring on one of those adjustable metal bedrails. We will soon be buying a bedrail, as I alternate which side of me DS is on and he's starting to be able to wiggle to the side. We all sleep under the blankets, as it VERY cold here at night. (We live in a mini-home, so there isn't much insulation) We have an old comforter, and a "silky" edge blanket with a top sheet. Oh, and it's in the "master bedroom"!


----------



## paula444four (Dec 29, 2006)

hi mama,

we have our king size mattress on the floor (no frame or box spring) with the crib mattress butted up to it with a rail. the baby matress is more for fun actually..he doesnt really sleep on it...but it has been great for some over boards...and he loves to use it as a step and just a nice play area. my son is 16 months old though..so we arent dealing with an itty bitty baby like you are. Also...its just dad, son and myself in there...with about 6 pillows, a sheet and a comforter (although son doesnt like being covered and usually kicks it off). i have a couple pics post on my blog...scroll down a ways and you will see it.

when he was 3 months old he still slept in the bassinette besides my bed. i couldnt nurse in bed at that age...he was just too small to reach me..and it was an awkward time too because he was still getting the hang of a strong correct latch. he was also a terrible sleeper bc of gerd. i got more sleep with him in the bassinette...and i needed every 45 minute interval i could! however when he outgrew the bassinette (prolly 4 months) he came in with us. prolly tmi..but there ya go hehe.

have fun snuggling with your lucky little one!


----------



## Picturesque (May 31, 2007)

We have our queen mattress on the floor with the crib mattress between the queen and the wall. It's DS, DH and me in the bed with 4 pillows a sheet and a down comforter. We haven't kept a rail up since we took the bed off the frame, we just put pillows on the floor in case someone rolls off onto them.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

DH, DS (6 months), and I share a bed. We have a king size bed on its frame with a crib side-carred. He doesn't sleep in the crib though. It is basically so that he doesn't fall off that side. It is pushed up to the wall in our large master bedroom. We have a down comforter that DH and I share. DS has his own fleece blanket. Works out great!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

12m old DD2 and I share a king pillow top on the floor, it's pushed against the wall on one side. 4.75y old DD1 just started sleeping in her own bedroom downstairs, and DH is sleeping across the hall in the spare bedroom until DD1 is a bit older, I'm not comfortable with her sleeping downstairs by herself for fire/safety reasons.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

We have a regular King size bed in our Master bedroom-king mattress and box spring on a metal frame. Dh will not let me put the mattress on the floor. We have a bed rail on one side and a crib next to our bed. The crib never gets used. Not sure why it's there. The night starts off with dh and me and the baby in the bed. The baby lies next to the rail. DD1 starts off in a toddler bed in her own room, right next door and comes in probably at midnight or so. Her spot is between me and dh,but she doesn't stay there long. She likes to sleep at our feet, often between someone's legs. I think she has more room that way. Dh and I have separate blankets. The baby sleeps under mine sometimes, but mostly both girls are without pillows and blankets of their own choosing. Dh and I each have 2 pillows.


----------



## swampangel (Feb 10, 2007)

We have a king size bed on a box spring on the floor. Next to that is a twin bed on a box spring...so lots of space! We always have my 1.5yo in bed with us and my nearly 5yo is with us most nights now, too. With the king, there's lots of space and we're all pretty comfy.


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

Our bed is a giant king sized 4 poster bed with a pillow top and box springs. It's in the middle of the room. Usually it's me, DP, DD and DS#2..DS#2 usually comes in around 1 or 2am and cuddles with his daddy. DD and DS#2 also like to cuddle up next to each other and sometimes DD will roll over and look for him in the night. We've woken up and seen them holding hands while they're asleep! (awwwwww)


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Well its kinda square....has four legs....

lol....

On a more serious note...its a just a doule but we have a 'side car' cot thing as it was cheaper than upgrading the size in our bed and we didnt have that kind of money to spend otherwise would have!...
I have a photo...kinda! lol

http://www.flickr.com/photos/1050284...7602085346210/

also - ds is about 26 months.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

We have a king on box springs and metal rails with a twin daybed "sidecared". It works awesome for us. I can nurse ds in the twin and move me instead of moving him - he has never been easy to move even in a dead sleep. Its in the middle of our room (the master). Dh and I each have our own blankets. Ds' nemesis is any blanket so he sleeps sans covers.


----------



## kheppner (Apr 4, 2007)

We have a queen sized bed on the floor, no frame or box spring. It's DH, DD who is 8mos and myself. DH is away from home most nights. We have a sheet and a light weight blanket (we're in FL) and we're comfortable. DD was getting to the point of crawling off the bed and we finally decided to drop it to the floor. I love this arrangement!
HTH! Kate


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi, Twinklefae!

Our babe is the same age as yours. We have a queen size bed on a frame, and a large co-sleeper. DS starts most nights in the co-sleeper, and then I bring him into the main bed when he first wakes. He sleeps in a sleep sack, and then when he's in with me, the sheet and the quilt usually end up over his legs. DH also uses a comforter, and sometimes I'll have it over my legs, but I don't like it being too close to such a little baby. He starts between me and the co-sleeper, and later in the night I move him to between DH and me, mostly so I can turn over--I was getting really sore from always sleeping on the same side. He is always snuggled up to me, wherever he is.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

For about eight years I slept with a child on either side of me, but now I'm down to just one. (Usually. Occasionally one of the other kids will have a bad dream and come get in bed with me in the middle of the night.) I have a king size on a box spring, two down pillows, one propped up on the other, and a cotton blanket topped with a wool blanket. For us, actually, "family bedroom" is more accurate. We have two twin beds next to the king that two of my children sleep in. My oldest has his own room (he moved when I transitioned down to one child in my bed, there wasn't enough room for an extra bed and he was wanting private space anyway) and my husband has his own room.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Mine is a king size latex on a 4" foundation (aka box spring). It is only 11" total off the floor, so no worries about rolling off. DS and I are the only ones in bed, so lots and lots of room to move around. I have about 6 pillows, but I like one between my knees, one behind my back, one behind DS's back, one along the side just in case DS does roll, and the rest at the top.

The mattress and foundation are on the floor pushed into a corner, giving it two walls as barriers. DS doesn't really move in his sleep though, so it is more for my peace of mind.

We both sleep under a sheet, thin cotton blanket and a big puffy wool comforter. It is so cozy and all organic. I love bedtime!


----------



## Naturalway (Sep 8, 2006)

Neat idea!

We have a queen sized bed. It's pretty plain since we haven't put our head boards up yet. It's against the wall, with a really old comforter and a few fleece baby blankets. DS sleeps on the side by the wall and I'm on the other side. We have 2 beds in our room and DH usually sleeps in that...it's a twin.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Our bed is a double with box spring and frame in the master bedroom and the sleeping inhabitants consist of myself, dh, and ds. Ds sleeps between dh and I but usually more cuddled up to me. We sleep with a sheet and comforter. Planning to move to a king size in the near future


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

side car crib me dh double bed box on floor
ds usually in bed not crib keeps coming back
nak caveman type


----------



## quinbearzmama (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey mama-
We have a king size bed with boxspring on a bedframe with a single bedrail. DD is with us full time and DS about half of the time. DD sleeps next to the bedrail and me; when DS joins us he sleeps on the other side of my DH or next to me. We have several layers of blankets; no comforter,etc...


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

Queen size matress and boxspring directly on the floor. DH, DD and I sleep together about half the time, and the other half DH sleeps in the guest room or falls asleep on the couch. We have six pillows, DD and I share a lightweight comforter and DH uses one of the velour blankets (ew, feels icky to me







) We don't cover up with sheet because they just end up kicked down to the end of the bed.


----------



## guestmama9944 (Jun 3, 2007)

We're more "accidental" co-sleepers and didn't start until recently. Our pillow-top queen mattress was too small for all four of us, we didn't want to sidecar a crib (they nap in their cribs just fine) nor did we want to spend any money on another bed, so we pulled our guest bed upstairs next to ours. DH and I sleep on our queen, and the girls sleep on their pillowtop queen







It's between our bed and the wall. They're old enough now I don't worry about it - if they were smaller it'd make me nervous that they could get between the beds, between the bed and walls, or fall out of the bed. I have a few knitted blankets I keep in there but they'll only let me cover their legs and feet. When they fall asleep I pull a pillow in between them but by morning they're all over the place anyway.


----------



## Stacey B (Jan 4, 2007)

We have a queen that is usually up against the wall with pillows filling the gap and our ds sleeps on that side and we take turns on the middle. He's 16mo now until he was 1yr he slept between us, since the night he was born


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

We have a queen-sized mattress which needs replacement, on top of this bed:

http://www.productwiki.com/upload/im...a_malm_bed.jpg

We have a velour blanket and flannel sheets. DS has his own blankie, too.

DS sleeps between us, unless I want DH cuddles, which I sometimes do.

I don't know what we're going to do once DS starts crawling! I don't want our bed on the floor, and DH would never go for that. He's VERY tall and it would be a PITA for him.

So ... ?????


----------



## Jackielyn (Jun 27, 2007)

Well currently we only have a queen bed, my dh is deployed right now and this is the only way it works. I have a 6 mo dd who cosleeps with me full time and my boys, 5 and 2, usually start off in their own bed (they cosleep with each other!) they have bunk beds but they like to sleep in the same bed...but almost always my 2 yr old will come in to nurse and then my 5 yr ocassionally sneaks in the bed sometimes. i just have a fitted sheet and a comforter with 2 pillows. obviously something else will have to be figured out when dh gets home...thinking about putting the mattress on the floor and putting a twin mattress next to it...we will see though.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

We have a queen Tempurpedic turned sideways (80" wide) and a twin long attached at the bottom (originally the "side" of the bed) for our feet. The crack hits me right above the ankles and I'm 5'8". DH is 6'3", so it's mostly for him. Both beds are attached to each other and on matching frames, so they are the same height.

We have a Dex bedrail on DH's side and an Arm's Reach Co-sleeper (which has never been slept in) on my side, acting as the guardrail for that side of the bed. from left to right, it goes DS2 (3.5 mos), me, DS1 (19 mos), DH. We have a king-sized top sheet, a cotton quilt and an organic cotton blanket over us, but it is starting to get cooler here, so we will add fleece or wool blankets soon.

This setup works well for us--lots of room!


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

King mattress on the floor. 2-3 blankets, one for dh & ds, the other for me & dd. Sometimes we will have one just for ds if he keeps kicking dh's off. ds sleeps between dh & I, with dd on the end next to me.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow, this is neat. I'm so nosy.







: I also thought it would be good for all those pregnant mama's lurking in this forum to see that everyone does it differently. (I was one of those mama's not so long ago...







)


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

Our room is a bed, lol! We have a queen sized bed and a double side by side and it takes up the whole floor except half a foot on each side and a couple feet by the feet. They are on the boxsprings on the floor. DH and usually DD sleep on the queen and DS and I sleep on the double. Once in a while the kids will sleep in their bunk bed or sometimes both will be with me or DH. We have about 10 or 12 pillows floating around, two which are body pillows. We have about 3 comforters floating around, two velux blankets plus a baby quilt. I don't like anything heavy on me but the rest like to be snuggled up warm.


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

we sleep here (dh, me, dd1-27 mo, dd2-7 mo)


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

Our family bed covers an entire room. In the king size bed is myself, my 3 yo and my 6 mo. My dh is on the floor on a twin mattress, and currently my 10 yo is back in there just on the floor (not enough room for her mattress, but she chooses to sleep there instead of her room).


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Our bed is crazy. We have basically wall-to-wall bed as we gave the MBR up for the playroom so our bedroom is 10x10. It's a full sized white bookcase headboard on the right wall (running the long way down the bed instead of across the top--a place to set the alarm clock and nightlight), then a king sized bed in the middle, and finally a crib sidecarred on the left. Well, truthfully the crib is just sitting there and hasn't been attached yet but it's something we will be doing soon in anticipation of our new arrival. There is only a few inches left between the crib and the wall.

For blankets we have a regular pink sheet set, a waffle weave white cotton blanket, a duvet + cover from Pottery Barn Teen with teal and yellow flowers, and a quilt from Target with pink, yellow, blue and green stripes on top.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Queen and single mattresses on boxsprings with a guard rail on the single. I sleep in the middle of dh and ds and always have, even when we didn't have the single.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi:

When my dd was almost 1 year old I bought a queen-size futon. I bought the second-hardest one the futon shop made. I was PARANOID about suffocating her. I issued dh and I one camp-sized pillow each and zipped us up in mummy sleeping bags. I dressed dd in one of those pajama-bunting things with arm holes so she didn't need blankets. There was no other furniture in the room. I drove my dh crazy! I did ease up after I was sure she could get out of harm's way with blankets and pillows and I'm happy to say we all have lots of blankets and pillows now. Now we have a queen-sized bed with the single futon "side car" right beside it. When we moved to our new house, the idea was that dd would start out in her own room down the hall and could come in to sleep in her sidecar whenever she wanted to. Worked out for a few months, until my mother came for a visit and she had to give her room to mom. Needless to say, she never went back to her room! Somehow it's gone from HER sidecar to her sleeping in our bed with one of US in the sidecar. Or all three of us in the bed. We sleep really well and we love having her with us, but I would like to sleep beside hubby sometimes, too.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Right now it's dd3 and i in a queen size bed. Dh sleep elsewhere and the older girls sleeps in their beds.

When dd2 was a baby, and dd1 was a toddler, we only had a double with the mattress of a single beside it. I and dd2 in the double and dh and dd1 in the single. Dh and dd1 don't really move in their sleep as oppose to dd2 and I.


----------



## MichaelsSahm (May 11, 2006)

We have our queen and ds's twin attached to eachother, and it makes for a real big bed and I love it!


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

We have a queen size bed. dd sleeps by me on my right side and we have a cosleeper next to that incase she rolls off. She has her own blanket and dh and I share a blanket.


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

We have a queen mattress on the floor on box spring. DD and I sleep in it. Pushed up against it is a twin bed which my husband sleeps in. I would like to push the mattress against the wall but it would cover a heating vent. As a compromise I have put some padding on the floor, just incase DD ever falls.

We love this set up. Our room is mostly bed, but it works for us.


----------



## chemer (Jun 15, 2006)

At the moment, we (myself, husband and a 3.5 month old) are in a double on a metal bed frame. DD starts out the night in a cot that is pushed up against the bed, then moves to bed when we go to sleep (since she starts eating all.night.long at that point).

I think I'm going to throw the double on the floor and bring in a twin to give us more room. I wanted more ideas on what other people do and this is exactly the thread I wanted to find!


----------



## kikidee (Apr 15, 2007)

We have a King bed and a Queen bed against each other. They are not on the floor, just regular on boxprings and all that. It's quite comfy.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

We have a queen bed with the head and one side against a wall. It's up on a frame, box spring, etc. REgular pillows/blankets/etc. DH and DD sleep there.

I sleep on the floor on the crib mattress.







DH and DD are too noisy and restless for me to sleep with them.


----------



## Julian's Momma (Oct 25, 2006)

King size mattress on the floor next to a full size mattress (no box spring or frames). Now that DS is 18 mo, no more bed rails needed. My hubby is over 6 ft and 300 lbs so the addition of the full size at about 6 months was a God send! Blankets and pillows getting tossed about all over the place!


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

After we had ds we realized that the queen size woud not work. We bought a king size bed and ds sleeps in the outside of me (usually) next to the humanity co-sleeper pillow (which is wonderful, by the way). We have two quilts (one for dh and one for me and ds) and a down comforter that I and/or dh covers up with sometimes. We keep it away from ds. 2 tempur-pedic pillows, and most importantly, we have flannel sheets...heavenly!

I love co-sleeping, it's so cuddly and feels just right. I don't think that I would have gotten any sleep any other way.


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

We have a kingsized bed from Ikea on the floor. Actually, we just put 4 inch feet on it recently. We have Me, DH, DS 3.5, and DD 20 mo. DH has a full sized comforter that he shares usually with DS and I currently have a king sized down comforter but I do frequently have a full or twin that I share with DD. We have no headboard or footboard. We are usaully pretty comfortable and not squished. I only get squished when I have a kid on each arm and a dog at my feet. The dog just recently got her own bed but still likes to come share with us. I don't think she likes when I kick her off at 5 a to get up for work.


----------

